# excellent stretch idea



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

I do a stretch that helps out quite a bit and wanted to know if anyone has ever done it or another one that works as well.

I will lay on the floor with my but right up against the wall.  My feet are up on the wall, and I let gravity take over pulling my legs towards the floor, heels against the wall.  

This is a nice easy gravity stretch and seems to slowly improve my flexability.  I will do sets of 10-20 situps touching my hands or elbows to the wall between my legs when I cant get my legs any lower.   Then i force them down an extra 1/2 inch.  And do more sit ups.

Any feedback?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

